#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Insight Timer

## PampKin Head

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....zentimerlite2
прекрасное приложение по ведению статистики (учет времени, постоянства в практике и тд). Просто используешь таймер для сессии, все остальное автоматом. 

Жаль, что нет функционала логирования начитанных мантр/простираний.

----------


## Тамсерку

Отличный апп. Сколько у вас звездочек?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Я только стартанул его использование... )

----------


## Тамсерку

> Я только стартанул его использование... )


Тот, кто делал этот видео обзор, тоже аппом не пользовался, не дошел до них. Звездочки - киллер фича!

----------


## Ассаджи

Я заметил, что это приложение вовлекает в еще одну своеобразную социальную сеть, и стал использовать просто песочные часы.
Тем более что совокупное затраченное время -- совершенно ненадежный критерий продвижения.

----------

Alex (30.01.2019), Фил (29.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2019)

----------


## Тамсерку

> Я заметил, что это приложение вовлекает в еще одну своеобразную социальную сеть, и стал использовать просто песочные часы.
> Тем более что совокупное затраченное время -- совершенно ненадежный критерий продвижения.


Нет, в соцсеть я не вовлекаюсь, она там совершенно не навязчива. Guided meditations тоже не использую, только таймер. А вот выдача звездочек за 10 дней без пропуска удивительным образом меня дисциплинирует. (Я использую апп уже полтора года)

----------

PampKin Head (29.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

Все эти таймеры для тех, кто еще не понял, что джханы не достигаются отсиженными часами и годами, или при помощи какой-то особенной, хитрой техники сосредоточения. Для этого нужна кристальная нравственная чистота, развитие возвышенных состояний ума, а также полное отстранение от чувственных удовольствий и всего мирского по жизни, а не на пару часов сидения, т.е. отсыхание чувственных желаний, вот только после всего этого, достигаемого через формирование правильных воззрений, посредством правильных усилий воли по контролю ума и через применение противоядий - есть смысл практиковать медитацию (настоящую, а не фейковую). Все это в суттах можно увидеть.

----------

Доня (29.01.2019), Хотсан (29.01.2019)

----------


## Тамсерку

> полное отстранение от чувственных удовольствий и всего мирского по жизни


Ересь какую-то говорите. Будда заповедовал серединный путь   :Wink:

----------

Ассаджи (29.01.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все эти таймеры для тех, кто еще не понял, что джханы не достигаются отсиженными часами и годами, или при помощи какой-то особенной, хитрой техники сосредоточения. Для этого нужна кристальная нравственная чистота, развитие возвышенных состояний ума, а также полное отстранение от чувственных удовольствий и всего мирского по жизни, а не на пару часов сидения, т.е. отсыхание чувственных желаний, вот только после всего этого, достигаемого через формирование правильных воззрений, посредством правильных усилий воли по контролю ума и через применение противоядий - есть смысл практиковать медитацию (настоящую, а не фейковую). Все это в суттах можно увидеть.


Но без отсиженных часов не достигаются ни джаны, ни, как это не странно, "кристальная нравственная чистота".

----------

Ассаджи (29.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Хотсан (29.01.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> Но без отсиженных часов не достигаются ни джаны, ни, как это не странно, "кристальная нравственная чистота".


То что нравственность, концентрация и мудрость три нераздельные аспекта - это ещё можно понять. 
Но я читал также (и вы это сейчас имели в виду), что нравственность возникает на основе концентрации. Не самый понятный момент.

----------


## Шенпен

> Жаль, что нет функционала логирования начитанных мантр/простираний.


 Есть другое приложение...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...itationtracker

----------

PampKin Head (29.01.2019)

----------


## Доня

> То что нравственность, концентрация и мудрость три нераздельные аспекта - это ещё можно понять. 
> Но я читал также (и вы это сейчас имели в виду), что нравственность возникает на основе концентрации. Не самый понятный момент.


Нравственность возникает когда человек не поступает как сволочь, а совершает благое.

----------

Хотсан (29.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То что нравственность, концентрация и мудрость три нераздельные аспекта - это ещё можно понять. 
> Но я читал также (и вы это сейчас имели в виду), что нравственность возникает на основе концентрации. Не самый понятный момент.


Это то как раз понятно. Дело в том, что практика samma-samadhi - это практика *очищения ума*, а випассана - это практика очищения воззрения (так я слышал однажды). А без чистого ума какая нормальная нравственность?

И даже если джаны не достигнуты, то эффект очищения силен и при сосредоточении доступа (access concentration, *upacara-samadhi*).

----------

Ассаджи (29.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Хотсан (29.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ересь какую-то говорите. Будда заповедовал серединный путь


Просветитесь, что такое срединный путь у Будды: «Монахи, не стоит следовать этим двум крайностям тому, кто, [покинув жизнь домохозяина], ушёл в жизнь бездомную. Каким двум?

1) Стремлению к чувственному счастью чувственных удовольствий: низкому, вульгарному, мирскому, постыдному, не приносящему блага;

2) Стремлению к самоумерщвлению: болезненному, постыдному, не приносящему блага;

Не склоняясь ни к одной из этих крайностей, Татхагата пробудился в срединный путь, который способствует видению, который способствует знанию, который ведёт к покою, к прямому знанию, к просветлению, к ниббане.

----------

Доня (29.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но без отсиженных часов не достигаются ни джаны, ни, как это не странно, "кристальная нравственная чистота".


Ну, удачи!

----------


## PampKin Head

Полагаю, что все же дело даже не в социальных сетях или "убегу ка я в лес от соц сетей". https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35-63.htm



> Санъютта Никая 35.63
> Мигаджала сутта
> Только для бесплатного распространения
> 
> (Перевод с английского Дмитрия Ивахненко
> по переводу с пали Тханиссаро Бхикху)
> 
> В Саваттхи. Тогда досточтимый Мигаджала пошел к Благословенному, и подойдя, поклонившись, сел в стороне. И сидя в стороне, он сказал Благословенному:
> 
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (29.01.2019), Балдинг (11.03.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> совокупное затраченное время -- совершенно ненадежный критерий продвижения.


Вроде его есть смысл засекать как раз чтобы не увлекаться сверх меры. Медитировать часами не сложно, сложно остановиться сидеть сложа руки и наконец прибрать срач на кухне. И уж точно засекание времени не для понтов "глядите я за неделю 25 часов просидел, а вам слабо?".

----------


## ПавелПас

> Все эти таймеры для тех, кто еще не понял, что джханы не достигаются отсиженными часами


Что я точно понимаю, джанны не достигаются чтением книг и философскими рассуждениями. А сами вы насколько уверенно совоили джанны чтобы точно на своём опыте знать как они достигаются? Помню, вы ув. Анагарике Виранде в одной из форумных тем писали что да как, но он вас мягонько осадил что он сам-то отлично достиг джанн и безо всей этой теории. Впрочем, имея свою теорию вы всегда можете использовать беспроигрышную карту-джокер: "вы в джане не были, вам это показалось, эта иллюзия джанны есть замутнённость вашего ума". Вы блистательный теоретик, но вот практике у вас я пожалуй учиться не стал бы, а то джан бы в жизнь не видал.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Но я читал также (и вы это сейчас имели в виду), что нравственность возникает на основе концентрации. Не самый понятный момент.


Тем не менее, Памкин Хед тут на удивление прав. Нравственность очищается как побочное следствие осознанности. Осознанность даёт отсутствие ума. Отсутствие ума - джанны. Джанны кайф и закрепление модели поведения. А без ума нет страстей и всё получается автоматически. Секунда в полноценной джанне мозги выкручивает сильнее чем годы читания канона.

Памкин Хед молодец что чего-то ищет в практиках. Он своё найдёт.
Антарадхана молодец что не забывает про нравственность. Он своё уже нашел. Но блин, долгий путь у него.
Срединный путь лучше - он посередине. Впрочем, не вижу оснований думать что Памкин Хед страдает безнравственностью, если канон не выучил ещё на языке оригинала и даже не делает попыток.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Помню, вы ув. Анагарике Виранде в одной из форумных тем писали что да как, но он вас мягонько осадил что он сам-то отлично достиг джанн и безо всей этой теории.


На форумах, кто только о достижении джхан не заявлял... Да вот вы сами же совсем недавно заявляли о достижении джхан, а через неделю к психиатру пришлось обращаться. Никакие это не джханы.

----------

Мансур (30.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

зато в реале вполне можно встретить http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-1548...7-000-80-0#067

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> зато в реале вполне можно встретить http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-1548...7-000-80-0#067


 :Facepalm:

----------


## PampKin Head

> 


не совсем кристально чистая нравственность? или просто не приемлите людей из "другой синагоги"?

ЗЫ. Хотя понимаю: сидишь ты такой, все знаешь/понимаешь/практикуешь аутентичное, починяешь примус в меру сил, копишь пунью как можешь на буддийскую пенсию и пилишь нравственность до кристальной чистоты... А тут какие то западные люди мимо очереди из особо благородных, приближенных, истинно понимающих. Обидно!

"A шо?! Разве и так было можно?!" (с)

----------

ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

Поражаюсь вашей наивности, хотя вы много лет в теме. Как можно вестись на пару клоунов, учащих "джханам" по телефону, занимающихся платным коучингом и несущих лютую пургу? Таких "джханодостигателей" на любом эзотерическом форуме пруд-пруди, но эти еще гешефт делают. Кстати, симтоматично, что большинство "достигателей" из системы Па Аук, там и сертификатики соответствующие выдают, и в монастырях ихних вроде Науяны сразу "джхан" неофиты достигают  :Smilie:  Ну а че, посидел 10 дней - словил глюки, поделился об этом с коучером и сертификат получил о достижении джханы или сотапаннства.

P.S. Конечно кому-то и кобыла - невеста.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм,  никакой пурги от них не услышал. Все вполне аутентично (причем с подробностями, указывающими на реальный опыт. мне, как человеку "много лет в теме" это просто очевидно). Про раздачу сертификатов тоже ничего не знаю. 

Вы, кстати, не знаете, может  они там кровь христианских младенцев пьют? А то я вас послушал, и стал как то беспокоиться о своей безопасности! )))

----------

ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> На форумах, кто только о достижении джхан не заявлял


И чо, все эти люди не правы? А вы 1 прав?



> вот вы сами же совсем недавно заявляли о достижении джхан


Достигал. И ща заявляю. А чо, мне отречься от того что я видел лишь потому что вам так будет удобней? Я по скромности ничего не стал писать о более поздних практиках. Не поймут-с, провинция-с.



> , а через неделю к психиатру пришлось обращаться.


Да, к врачу ходил. На всякий случай. Не "пришлось", а "проявил предосторожность". Ну, дней через 40. Не по причине джанны, а _после_ джанны медитировал чрезмерно увлеченно, всё свободное и несвободное время, потом так же резко бросил. Сейчас эту неумеренность считаю ошибкой. Врач мне прописал лекарство от шизофрении в размере 1/10 от типичной лечебной дозы, я решил что тут больше плацебо. Также я не вполне готов становиться монахом и совсем ехать крышей, окончательно порвав с мирской жизнью, так что мне приходится работать (головой) и не совсем сходить с ума. Хотя работать - да, стало тяжело, т.к. ну совсем не интересно суетиться. 



> Впрочем, имея свою теорию вы всегда можете использовать беспроигрышную карту-джокер: "вы в джане не были, вам это показалось, эта иллюзия джанны есть замутнённость вашего ума"





> Никакие это не джханы.


Козырем валите!

У меня сложилось впечатление что вы сами в джане не были (хотя почему-то не отвечаете на прямо поставленный вопрос о том были или не были - разве есть что скрывать?). Но себя вы оцениваете как "лучше других". Потому считаете что другие джанны не достойны. Вот это вам и мешает получить джанну. Нельзя вообще ни то что себя оценивать, вообще ничего оценивать нельзя. Проще в джанну попасть случайно, чем через философию и рефлексирование. Джанна убивается малейшим рефлексированием на корню. Повторю, вы блистательно знаете канон. Я верю что вы неплохой человек. Но это не значит что вы идеально нравственно чисты, да и вообще, пофиг, чисты или нет. Вот перестаньте оценивать для начала, просто не будьте г-ном (вы и так, я верю, не г-но) и не оценивайте ничего.

----------


## Доня

Интересное разделение. Думаю, что практика, особенно усиленная, может быстрей увести в дебри, чем усвоение матчасти на понятийном уровне. Либо — понятийный инсайт +немного практики. И, если не монах, то дозы, господа, очень важно дозы для практики! За 25 лет различных эзотерических и йоговских исканий, нацеленная в основном на практику, споткнулась о врачей, либо ухудшении качества мирской жизни много раз. А скольких практиков повидала, у которых концентрация отличная, а как человек, скажем так, не ведает, что творит! Так что склоняюсь больше мнению Антарадханы.
Ну и Будду здесь даже примешивать не нать, он ушел на минуточку, в аскеты!, от накрытого стола!,  взаимной любви и  остального вполне себе завидного мирского счастья. Всегда поражалась мнению, что человек такой то, такой добрый, такой щедрый, а человек тот не имеет за душой ничего. А как только появляется, сразу алчность и скупость со всех щелей вылазит. Так и в духовных практиках. Неизвестно подался бы кто то в монашество или стал бы усиленно практиковать, если б по жизни светило благополучие и достаток. Есть же мнение, что испытание человека богатством, славой и успехом самые сложные. Я конечно не призываю сначала одно и только лишь потом другое. Но так логически мыслю, что создать в жизни благополучие и социальную свободу непросто, нужно иметь определенные качества и наверное заслуги, кармические. А вот с джанами вдруг решили, что все очень так просто, отсидел в усиленном ретрите или попрактиковал с годок и фсе. Право, сами то в это верите?!

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2019), Евгений по (30.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> отсидел в усиленном ретрите или попрактиковал с годок и фсе. Право, сами то в это верите?!


Не так всё. Вы не знаете ничего (вы - это не Вы, это вообще я-ты-мы-вселенная). Я тоже не знаю ничего. Никто не знает ничего. Вот и не надо ничего знать. Не оценивайте, не фантазируйте себе знание. Вы не понимаете, я-ты-мы не понимаем. Я к примеру всю жизнь засыпАл (с трудом), перед сном концентрируя внимания и гася мысли: глядя и слушая дрёму. Иногда в уме просыпались шепчущие голоса, какбэ рифмующие услышанные за день фразы. И иногда в глазах перед между явью и сном ветвились потрясающе красивые узоры, которые никогда не было возможности запомнить. Получается, всю жизнь медитировал часами, но не знал об этом. Также летом не было работы, рассылал резюме и в промежутках от собеседований лежал в раскладушке на даче, смотрел как растут листья на деревьях - тоже часами, но ни о какой медитации тоже не думал, просто успокаивался от мыслей о деньгах и пытался расслабляться. Так у меня. И вы тоже не знаете когда и где вы медитировали, сколько лет уже "отмотали", как далеко вы от джаны. Может близко? Может день, может час, может минута, может вечность. На днях я лёг, и часами заснуть не мог, так и лежал в самадхе, что руки-ноги ватные, а уснуть не могу - но ни узоров, ни голосов не было, возможно пост-эффект таблеток. Смотрел в переливающуюся черным черноту и шепчущую тишиной тишину, пока не провалился ещё глубже - но так и не уснул в итоге. 

Джаны фигня, вот сон бы нормализовать - это было бы ну просто супер ваще!



> практика, особенно усиленная, может быстрей


Практика может всё. Она есть движение, но никто не обещал, что в верном направлении. Тем не менее, это не значит, что практика непременно уведёт в дебри. Хочешь найти - ищи, хочешь дойти - иди. Есть фанатизм практики, есть коллапс перфекциониста-теоретика: 7 раз отмерь, 7 раз проверь и не сделай ничего, потому что не уверен. Оба подхода плохие. Впрочем, недеяние - тоже практика.

----------

Евгений по (30.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> зато в реале вполне можно встретить http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-1548...7-000-80-0#067


И так, что имеем из хорошо работающего для живущих в миру, в соответствии с тем что пишут люди довольно таки серьёзно исследовавшие данный вопрос  и имеющие немалый практический опыт (такие как уважаемые  Suraj и Нандзед Дордже) :

Абхидхарма, Нёндро, Хатха йога.

Для глубокого развития созерцательных навыков\погружений - нужны глубокие созерцательные затворы, как с полным обеспечением всеми необходимыми внешними условиями для неотвлечённого погружения в практику  и  с наличием квалифицированного тренера, так и наличие внутренних возможностей (за развитием которых можно обратиться к трём вышеупомянутым дисциплинам).

п.с. (по теме) счёт важен, кроме всего прочего, это и дисциплинирует, и вдохновляет , и ... .

----------


## Доня

> Не так всё. Вы не знаете ничего (вы - это не Вы, это вообще я-ты-мы-вселенная). Я тоже не знаю ничего. Никто не знает ничего. Вот и не надо ничего знать. Не оценивайте, не фантазируйте себе знание. Вы не понимаете, я-ты-мы не понимаем. Я к примеру всю жизнь засыпАл (с трудом), перед сном концентрируя внимания и гася мысли: глядя и слушая дрёму. Иногда в уме просыпались шепчущие голоса, какбэ рифмующие услышанные за день фразы. И иногда в глазах перед между явью и сном ветвились потрясающе красивые узоры, которые никогда не было возможности запомнить. Получается, всю жизнь медитировал часами, но не знал об этом. Также летом не было работы, рассылал резюме и в промежутках от собеседований лежал в раскладушке на даче, смотрел как растут листья на деревьях - тоже часами, но ни о какой медитации тоже не думал, просто успокаивался от мыслей о деньгах и пытался расслабляться. Так у меня. И вы тоже не знаете когда и где вы медитировали, сколько лет уже "отмотали", как далеко вы от джаны. Может близко? Может день, может час, может минута, может вечность. На днях я лёг, и часами заснуть не мог, так и лежал в самадхе, что руки-ноги ватные, а уснуть не могу - но ни узоров, ни голосов не было, возможно пост-эффект таблеток. Смотрел в переливающуюся черным черноту и шепчущую тишиной тишину, пока не провалился ещё глубже - но так и не уснул в итоге. 
> 
> Джаны фигня, вот сон бы нормализовать - это было бы ну просто супер ваще!
> Практика может всё. Она есть движение, но никто не обещал, что в верном направлении. Тем не менее, это не значит, что практика непременно уведёт в дебри. Хочешь найти - ищи, хочешь дойти - иди. Есть фанатизм практики, есть коллапс перфекциониста-теоретика: 7 раз отмерь, 7 раз проверь и не сделай ничего, потому что не уверен. Оба подхода плохие. Впрочем, недеяние - тоже практика.


Вот сдались всем эти джаны! :Smilie:  Мне даг пофиг софсем...и да, если выбирать, то лучше сон нормализовать! :Smilie:

----------

ПавелПас (30.01.2019)

----------


## Мансур

Вы бы разделили топик на два... Про таймер - полезная инфа.

----------

ПавелПас (30.01.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Создал группу "Буддийский Форум" - ищите в приложении. 
Возможности просто расшарить линк на группу у них нет, только приглашения на конкретные емейлы.

----------

PampKin Head (26.04.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Создал группу "Буддийский Форум" - ищите в приложении. 
> Возможности просто расшарить линк на группу у них нет, только приглашения на конкретные емейлы.


В таймере? Как то не могу найти.

PS Вперед, к звездам таймера!

----------


## Яреб



----------


## PampKin Head

От а, а у меня как то не находилось. Пойду, отменю вторую.

PS. Done.

----------

